# Does cigar make you go to restroom?



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

I debated whether this would be (or should be) a question to ask. Here we go: Does smoking a cigar make you go to restroom for #2 afterwards? 4 out of 5 times, it does for me. 

Is this some kind of a physical side affect or is it just me? 

Although i'm laughing right now, this is a serious question.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

I understand. Just like coffee, nicotine is a natural diarrhetic. So, yes, it would make you have the urge, but from what I understand, it's also a natural hunger supressant. Thus individuals gaining so much weight when they quit smoking. They want to eat more, not to mention the oral fixation, and they don't poo as often.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Makes sense. One of many reasons why we should keep smoking!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/270024-im-just-gonna-throw-out-there.html

Yes, it makes me wanna shout.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Let's end this thread here. I got the answer and apparently, there is a 4 page discussion on this already. More than enough.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Not for me. But beverages paired with cigar sure does


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Everything makes me poop!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Everything makes me poop!


:rofl:


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> I understand. Just like coffee, nicotine is a natural diarrhetic. So, yes, it would make you have the urge, but from what I understand, it's also a natural hunger supressant. Thus individuals gaining so much weight when they quit smoking. They want to eat more, not to mention the oral fixation, and they don't poo as often.


I'm not sure about it being a diarrhetic (watery feces), but it's definitely a laxative! Mine come out large and solid after a stoge.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

They just seem to increse my credit card balances.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gentimmy said:


> I'm not sure about it being a diarrhetic (watery feces), but it's definitely a laxative! Mine come out large and solid after a stoge.


Hahaha, maybe I need to start adding a bran muffin to my morning ritual, along with a little dictionary.com... lol
:rofl:



MoreBeer said:


> They just seem to increse my credit card balances.


 Hahaha, very true!!!


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

At least I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

:behindsofa:

I usually smoke to finish a meal so when I eat I poo...


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

do any of ya'lls hurt when it comes out?

no?

maybe I should get that checked out...



FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, maybe I need to start adding a bran muffin to my morning ritual, along with a little dictionary.com... lol


hahahaha


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ucan said:


> Let's end this thread here. I got the answer and apparently, there is a 4 page discussion on this already. More than enough.


Closing, per OP's request.


----------

